# Anubias Design



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I recently ordered some Paracheirodon simulans (aks green neons) from Mark at Anubias Design. I wanted to share with everyone that I received very healthy fish and his prices are awesome. You can see one of his auctions here: Paracheirodon simulans

Please note that I have no affiliation with this seller. I'm only passing on some information about a positive experience I had ordering from him.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

What do they charge for shipping Aaron?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

bigstick the clearest way to get an estimate on that is to ask Mark at [email protected]. Go to his Yahoo! groups, see what is available by going to his files and checking his stocklist, and then shoot him an email asking how much shipping X number of fish would cost with X shipping method. He'll give you a quote.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

He'll ship Priority or Fedex. I went priority since he's only in PA and it got here the next day.  He does charge a box fee of $10.00, but if returned (can be done on the cheap) he refunds the fee. All in all it'll work out to about $1.25 a fish or so. You can't beat that with a stick...no pun intended bigstick.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That is sweet! Thanks


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Got my boraras brigittae in the mail today and I am happy! Mark included extras so the one DOA (crushed by the bag, which isn't surprising given how small the fish are) and two other losses (one seemed to have a broken something after I netted it, and the other simply croaked in my tank) wasn't a big deal.

Thing I like best is that he does live arrival guarantee even with Priority shipping. That tells me that a) he is confident in the health of his fish, and b) he is confident about how they are packaged.

He was also very responsive to my e-mails and addressed all of my questions and concerns. I will definitely be buying from him in the future!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

James, so was priority mail way cheaper than Fedex? How many did you order?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Dunno what Fedex would have cost me, but Priority mail was under 15 bucks for ~20 boraras brigittae.


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

I ordered some of his P. gertrudae last summer, they turned out to be really pretty. 

I was actually thinking about ordering some of his p. simulans also. If you have one would you post a pic of yours?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow, he has live arrival gurantee on priority?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Wow, he has live arrival gurantee on priority?


Yup, though it does not include shipping costs for the replacement fish. It's still a heck of a gesture for a business.

I'll see about getting a picture up if I get a chance. They are small still; about half grown I'd say, but that's okay. Younger fish tend to adapt to newer environments easier than older ones in my experience.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Wow, he has live arrival gurantee on priority?


I could be wrong but that is only on priority in a certain area that priority gets there overnight. If you are in NJ,MD, DE, PA and a few other areas it works great. Best to check with Mark and find out what the shipping and the guarantee is. I have been over to Mark's several times and he does care for the fish well and have had no problems with any fish or plants that he has shipped to me or that i picked up when he had an open house.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey guys, is there a website for this business or just the email address? James, can you post a photo of the fish you bought? Are fish the specialty of Anubiasdesign? 

Darrell


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

dstephens said:


> Hey guys, is there a website for this business or just the email address? James, can you post a photo of the fish you bought? Are fish the specialty of Anubiasdesign?
> 
> Darrell


Darrell,

Mark does both fish and plants. He has a Yahoo! Group right now at Anubias Design and that is where you can find the most current stocklist and picture and a whole bunch of other fun stuff.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

kaj41354 said:


> Darrell,
> 
> Mark does both fish and plants. He has a Yahoo! Group right now at Anubias Design and that is where you can find the most current stocklist and picture and a whole bunch of other fun stuff.


That's where I found his stocklist as well. He updates it every week or so it seems.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Darrell, I can't take a picture of the fish because my camera doesn't have a macro option or anything, but here is a picture I found on the web. Mine look very close to that. No, they aren't a specialty of anubiasdesign, in fact, I believe franksaquarium.com also stocks the guys, but the picture of the fish they have on their site doesn't look quite right to me. Also, I think some LFS's around my area stock them, so you might want to call around if you become interested in the boraras.

They looked grey and discolored straight out of the box, which is natural considering they spent 2-3 days in darkness. I thought the fish would take at least a day to color back up, but most of the boraras brigittae got BRIGHT red 30 minutes after I finished acclimating and put them in the tank. Not sure if that's normal, but a 30 minute color recovery time sounds phenomenal.

As soon as they were in the tank, they were looking for teeny microorganisms among the HC you sent me, it was the coolest thing. Remember how you told me about how your fish hunt amphipods hiding out in your HC? I always have a couple of the guys camping out over the HC and sometimes trying to bite at the oxygen bubbles. They also try and eat baby snails on the glass walls. Cuties, hahah.

Man boraras brigittae rock


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Aaron, I want to return the boxes before I move into my dorm, but when I went to the post office, they told me shipping the styrofoam box is gonna cost me close to 5 bucks using Parcel Post. It almost doesn't seem worth it to do it like that. How'd you send your box back and how much did it cost you?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

James that's the cheapest and estimated price that Mark gave me a quote on so you are getting 5$ instead of 10$ back since we are all the way out in California... I have 30 fish coming in, can't wait.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

I had a great experience with Mark too. I got 4 kuhli loaches, 6 red line sharks and 15 boraras brigittae from him. I just noticed I have Bororas fry all over the place. MAN they are small...lol Anyway, He has a nice yahoo group so you can find out what he has at any given moment, and he answers emails readily. I recommend them! :razz:


----------

